# Saddle Rail Height (Trek)?



## SpokeyDokey (26 Apr 2017)

Not heard of this measurement before (cave dweller).

Shown in the geometry spec's (scroll right down) with min'/max' measurements.

Is this measured from the BB centre to the rails themselves ie at the point where they are clamped?

https://www.trekbikes.com/gb/en_GB/...road/domane/domane-alr-5-disc/p/1407000-2017/

Thanks in advance for any replies.

@Yellow Saddle (I tagged you as you seem to know a lot about bikes!)


----------



## Yellow Saddle (26 Apr 2017)

I'm taking a fat guess and say it is an indication of the highest and the lowest the saddle can go with that particular seatpost. It may as well have been top-of-saddle height in min and max but then I can just see what will happen. Someone will fit another saddle that's slightly fatter or more streamlined than the stock one and then do some measurements, compare it to what Trek claimed in its advert and call foul. The Consumer Protection Council (or whatever) will then be summonsed, an entire BBC4 progamme will be dedicated to bicycle company cheating etc etc.

Its also new to me but then again, I don't scan bike specs. I buy purely on colour.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Apr 2017)

Yellow Saddle said:


> I'm taking a fat guess and say it is an indication of the highest and the lowest the saddle can go with that particular seatpost. It may as well have been top-of-saddle height in min and max but then I can just see what will happen. Someone will fit another saddle that's slightly fatter or more streamlined than the stock one and then do some measurements, compare it to what Trek claimed in its advert and call foul. The Consumer Protection Council (or whatever) will then be summonsed, an entire BBC4 progamme will be dedicated to bicycle company cheating etc etc.
> 
> Its also new to me but then again, I don't scan bike specs. I buy purely on colour.



Just 'spoke' to Trek via their live chat.

Centre of BB to the middle of the rail where it is clamped to the seat post.

They are using it in addition to their frame size guide for anyone who knows the equivalent measurement of their current or ideal set-up. Gives the saddle height range (they allow 45mm for their saddles as an aside) for any given frame size.

I guess this is handy for anyone at the upper or lower end of the height range for a particular frame size.


----------

